# Stuffed Pepper Recipe



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2008)

Heres one I changed around and added stuff to till it suited me hope you like it

1 lb Ground Turkey
1 lb Ground Chicken
1 lb Ground Sirloin
1 cup of cooked Rice
1 small can tomato sauce
1 tbs Onion Powder
1 tbs Garlic Powder
1 tbs Pepper
1 tsp Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper
12 Peppers Green, Red or Yellow your choice

Mix all the meat together adding the spices and the tomato sauce cook on the stove until done
Drain it very well

Add it to the bowl of cooked rice and mix well

Cut the top off the peppers saving the tops then take out seeds and veins poke several small holes in the bottom of peppers for drainage

Fill peppers about 1/2 full then add a layer of ketchup continue to fill then another layer of ketchup then put top back on

Place stuffed peppers into a pan with holes in the bottom and put into the smoker until they appear to be soft and done usually between 3 and 4 hours at 225-250 for me

Spices can be adjusted to taste


----------



## cheech (Jun 16, 2008)

This will be added to the "have to try this soon list"


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2008)

Cheech I hope you like it if not let me know how you improve it always room for improvement.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 17, 2008)

piney this sounds pretty good..me and my wife love stuff peppers we will definitely try this reciepe ...thanks


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 17, 2008)

Jerry - thanks for posting the modified stuffed pepper recipe. Ever since I saw the ones made by Ron, I've been drooling over them with each qvue shot! 

This is something I'll make and share with the co-workers. Think it may be another hit ..


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Piney this sounds really good. Thank you for posting your recipe, it will be added to my to do list!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 17, 2008)

what she said^thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2010)

Since summer is almost here and I needed to find the recipe again I added some Qview and brought it back up in case others might like to try it


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm glad you brought it back up. Was looking for something to smoke this weekend and I LOVE stuffed peppers. Thanks!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 24, 2010)

nice piney..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





gonna file this recipe away for future use.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 24, 2010)

bookmarked this one,  I was looking for some healthier smokes


----------



## chainsaw (Apr 24, 2010)

We loved these, and usually have them often, with everyhing in them. We like chorizo and pizza sauce with the rice & filling-& cream cheese, ...etc.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 24, 2010)

Man that sounds really good Jerry.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Heck I just had some I made awhile back and took them to west palm. Now yours looks really great to. I might just havre to take them south again.


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 24, 2010)

thx for your recipe ill add it to the list


----------

